
ReCAPTCHA: Tough on Bots, Easy on Humans - adamcarson
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GeibaHfYW9o
======
adamcarson
Google's 'coming soon' update form:
[https://g.co/recaptcha/invisible](https://g.co/recaptcha/invisible)

